# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  صفحة الايام

## ساهر الصبح

نستني صفحة الايام     محب منسي في اوراقه                                                      وخذتني سكة الاوهام    وقلبي الفرح ماذاقه                                                       حضنتني ياحزن بدري    وحبيبي  ضاع من يديني                                                 هويتك يا  امل وادري    سرابك دايم في بعيني                                                     ورحلت في صفحة ايامي    ادور فيها اشواقي لقيت الحزن قدامي  وحرق لي باقي اوراقي ودمعة عين       مشتاقه ودمع نبضي على الاوراق وثواني  الليل حراقه لهيبها يحرق المشتاق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اصعب ما بالكون جرح القلوب والابتاعد عن من نحب  و لكن الاصعب اذا قضيت عمرك مشتاق الى حبيب 
وانت تعلم بعدم عودته 

فلا تدع قلبك يتحكم بكل افعالك هناك وقت يجب ان تستعمل عقلك وليس قلبك

عود نفسك على التفاؤل و الأمل و أنعش دماغك..

اخي ساهر الصبح

 ليس هناك أفضل من الحب في لله

كلماتك لامست مشاعري ..

 دمت ودام نبض قلبك و قلمك الرائع (( راقني ماكتبت وخطت يداك من مشاعر*

----------

ساهر الصبح (05-09-2011)

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

كلمات معبرة
وفقكم الله

----------

